# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dragon Fly nimph



## Tao Chinsa (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello,I bought 5 red cherry shrimp a month ago, and they each went missing one by one. Then on day i looked to the back of my Tank and i found a aquatic spider. That day I positively identified it as a dragonfly nimph... My aquarium has NO acsess to the outside of my house... I have no idea how it got into my aquarium.... 

I just thought i would share this with you all...


----------



## Tao Chinsa (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello,I bought 5 red cherry shrimp a month ago, and they each went missing one by one. Then on day i looked to the back of my Tank and i found a aquatic spider. That day I positively identified it as a dragonfly nimph... My aquarium has NO acsess to the outside of my house... I have no idea how it got into my aquarium.... 

I just thought i would share this with you all...


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

These are really neat. I had gotten one in a ghpst shrimp shipment. I let it hang out in their until it matured. Never noticed it molt out so maybe it was eaten by something else... but it wa a very entertaining bug. Sorry about him being disastrous for you. Are you positive it ate yoru shrimp? I didnt think they were cable of taking down a grown cherry...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

They are rather fun to watch and hatch. The only thing I would advise against this is to be careful putting any predacious nymph with small fish; dragonfly, mayfly, damselfly, etc....Some are large enough to capture small fish such as certain minnows and tetras. I think personally, they would be more fun to be in a large tank where each species can have its own niche including the fish, or a species-tank in which you just keep the insect and no fish.

Paul


----------



## Tao Chinsa (Aug 22, 2004)

yeah, those cherrys were pretty small, smaller than 1 inch.....


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have occasionaly seen them show up in my tanks, but they never live past a few days. They are certainly pretty creepy looking, particularly the first time you see them! Every time a dragon fly gets into the house or my shop I chase him down. I don't want those things showing up in my tanks! Wierd thing is when they die their body does not disintergrate! It stays intact for months and months and months! I thought one of my fish might eat it, but they won't touch it.


----------

